# NZ CItizenship



## Guest

Hi,

I would like to ask the following questions:

1. If several ADULT members of the same family apply for NZ Citizenship at the same time, will they receive separate Citizenship Certificates per each person? Or they will issue one Certificate for all the applicants? (assuming that each applicant applied independently)

2. Does anyone of you know when will the next Citizenship Ceremony held in the Manukau/East AKL area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topcat83

Mary Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask the following questions:
> 
> 1. If several ADULT members of the same family apply for NZ Citizenship at the same time, will they receive separate Citizenship Certificates per each person? Or they will issue one Certificate for all the applicants? (assuming that each applicant applied independently)
> 
> 2. Does anyone of you know when will the next Citizenship Ceremony held in the Manukau/East AKL area?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This website may answer some of your questions: The Department of Internal Affairs: Citizenship - Frequently Asked Questions

And I might be asking similar questions in the not too distant future - we've been here 5 years in October! In my case, I want to know if my 22 year old son can become a citizen at the same time as us. He arrived 6 months after us, then went to work in Egypt on and off for the next year - so doesn't actually qualify just yet if you look at the rules about time in the country. But we all obtained our Permanent Residency at the same time - including my 23 year old son who chose to stay in the UK! I hope the citizenship is as sympathetic when it comes to families becoming citizens together.


----------



## Guest

*Thanks*

Hi topcat83,

Thanks for your reply, but unfortunately I can't find the answers on that website. I usually do extensive researches before I post questions:ranger:

I think the best answer would come from someone who has recently received notification mail from NZ DIA inviting them to the next Ceremony!


----------



## topcat83

Mary Smith said:


> Hi topcat83,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, but unfortunately I can't find the answers on that website. I usually do extensive researches before I post questions:ranger:
> 
> I think the best answer would come from someone who has recently received notification mail from NZ DIA inviting them to the next Ceremony!


I had a good browse too, and couldn't find anything ither. I think I answered my own questions though - looks like my son will have to be here another year before he can apply for citizenship in his own right...


----------



## Guest

Thank you topcat83.

Any more answers? Please.


----------



## Boodle

...


----------



## Gimme5

Mary Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask the following questions:
> 
> 1. If several ADULT members of the same family apply for NZ Citizenship at the same time, will they receive separate Citizenship Certificates per each person? Or they will issue one Certificate for all the applicants? (assuming that each applicant applied independently)
> 
> 2. Does anyone of you know when will the next Citizenship Ceremony held in the Manukau/East AKL area?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe each and every applicant for citizenship will be assessed based on their own merits. This applies to both adults and minors alike. It does not matter whether you are part of the same family or whether you put in the application together or not. Upon acceptance, each one will receive their own personal "Certificate of Citizenship" which will be given out on stage during the ceremony. You will be scheduled to attend the ceremony only AFTER you have been awarded citizenship in writing, which may or may not be the upcoming one. The whole process is very simple and straightforward, quite unlike the application for residency. All the best.


----------



## Guest

*Thanks*

Thanks Gimme5,

Finally someone answered one of my questions. Yes, my application has already been approved, I am just wondering when the next ceremony would be scheduled?? I hope it wouldn't be toooo loooong.:help:eep:


----------



## Gimme5

Mary Smith said:


> Thanks Gimme5,
> 
> Finally someone answered one of my questions. Yes, my application has already been approved, I am just wondering when the next ceremony would be scheduled?? I hope it wouldn't be toooo loooong.:help:eep:


Sorry I've no information on that. I get the impression that they will organize one once they get the minimum numbers in place which is usually quite soon . Now that we are a "Supercity", I'm not sure whether all the localized ceremonies have been combined into one. However I'm sure His Worship Lenny Brown has more than citizenship ceremonies on his mind right now.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the answers.

"I'm not sure whether all the localized ceremonies have been combined into one." -- I think they are still separated, otherwise they would have to organise one ceremony every month or week! (the Supercity combines eight previous councils.)

I have found a way out, which is to write an email to ask the AKL Council, they certainly would know all about it.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Ah-ha, they said the ceremony's tentative date is mid-November. Thanks all for your attention.


----------



## topcat83

Mary Smith said:


> Ah-ha, they said the ceremony's tentative date is mid-November. Thanks all for your attention.


So - if we get in quick, we may be meeting you there  

But we can't apply until early November so it might be cutting it a bit fine...


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately after applying you have to wait for about 3 months, and after being approved there is another 3-4 months! But this is far better than none 
Regards.


----------

